# Hoe doel aangeven?



## ThomasK

Ik dacht erover na hoe wij doel aangeven. Ik kom tot deze lijst. Zien jullie meer ? 

Opdat klinkt alvast heel formeel, daartoe al evenzeer. Suggesties? 

De EU werkt hard                                     *opdat* de Europeanen van een veilige eurozone zouden kunnen genieten
_Mensen doen er alles aan                      opdat ze gelukkig zouden worden._
De EU werkt hard                                     *met het oog op* de bescherming van de euro. 
 *omwille van* de toekomst van de euro. _(Is dat echt doel? Het is in principe een reden, zouden wij zeggen, denk ik)_
Mensen doen veel                                    met  het oog op/ voor hun geluk.
De EU wil de eurozone beschermen.  *Daartoe/daarvoor* werkt ze hard. 
_Mensen  willen gelukkig worden.        Daarvoor werken ze hard. _


----------



## sikjes

De simpelste zijn volgens mij gewoon *zodat* en *om*.


----------



## ThomasK

Juist, maar ik vroeg mij af of ik er geen simpele over het hoofd zie... Ik geloof ook dat de prepositie ongebruikelijk is, behalve 'voor'. 'Met het oog op' klinkt stijf-deftig...


----------



## petoe

Ik kan er nog 'ter' (tot de) of 'tot' aan toevoegen.
Ter bescherming van de eurozone...
Ter verhoging, verbetering,... van de veiligheid...
'Tot' op zich klinkt nogal stroef maar komt vaak voor in namen van wetten bijvoorbeeld:
Het koninklijk besluit tot vaststelling van, tot uitvoering van, tot regeling van enzovoort.


----------



## ThomasK

Zeker een goed idee, inderdaad!


----------



## Joannes

Ook formeel: *teneinde *(verschillend van *ten einde - *http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/782)


----------

